# mise à jour impossible



## deodorant (1 Décembre 2012)

Mon Apple TV (dernière génération) est branchée en ethernet. La version de l'OS est la 5.1.
Avec l'arrivée d'iTunes 11, elle me propose de se mettre à jour en 5.1.1.
J'ai accepté plusieurs fois et à chaque fois le même message "la mise à jour a échoué" à la fin.
J'ai essayé une restauration. Même erreur.
Suis-je condamné à rester en 5.1 ?
D'autres ont-ils eu le même soucis?


----------



## caramelfemme (2 Décembre 2012)

J'ai le même problème! Malheureusement, je sais que rien :-( Je suis déjà furieux et désespéré. Tout n'est pas bien ... Si tu as une solution: tu m'écrives? Je poste même si j'en ai un. Peut-être que nous obtenons rapidement. Nous sommes assis dans le même bateau .... Hm...........Ai-tu changé quelque chose sur le PC déjà? J'ai tout essayé!


----------



## deodorant (3 Décembre 2012)

J'ai enfin trouvé la solution !

Le principe : Brancher l'Apple TV sur mon mac (j'imagine que ça marche sur PC) et forcer une restauration via iTunes en la "downgradant" en version 5,0,2. On trouve facilement un tuto sur la manière de faire et le "vieux firmware" AppleTV3,1_5.0.2_9B830_Restore.ipsw sur net !

Une fois rebranchée sur ma TV, j'ai pu alors appliquer normalement une mise à jour et me retrouver avec une version 5.1.1 toute fraiche.

les deux difficultés de la manip : 
- trouver un cable micro USB (très peu répandu dans le monde mac et pas livré avec l'Apple TV. J'ai piqué le chargeur nokia de mon amie.  pour pouvoir brancher l'Apple TV directement.
(attention, on branche d'abord le cable USB-micro USB puis le cable alimentation et on lance iTunes)
- ne pas déprimer quand iTunes dit que l'Apple TV est introuvable et se procurer la bonne "ancienne version" du firmware pour forcer une restauration.

D'après de nombreux forums, c'est bien la version 5.1 qui posait problème !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ton suivi  je m'arrachais les cheveux depuis hier matin ! 

Voici les liens pour les anciens firmwares

Apple TV 2:
http://appldnld.apple.com/AppleTV/041-4362.20120605.t8i4U/AppleTV2,1_5.0.2_9B830_Restore.ipsw

Apple TV 3:
http://appldnld.apple.com/AppleTV/041-4361.20120605.grjot/AppleTV3,1_5.0.2_9B830_Restore.ipsw

Ne pas oublier de presser "alt" + restaurer dans iTunes, afin de choisir le fichier de restauration

Bonne journée


----------



## p1p12 (6 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trouvé beaucoup plus simple comme solution. Dans la même situation que vous j'ai débranché le câble réseau et j'ai connecté l'Apple Tv en wifi. À ce moment là j'ai pu faire la mise à jour


----------

